# Impiantistica



## riga

Bonjour,

Que veut dire le mot Impiantistica di X ( dans le contexte des entreprises)

Est ce que c'est ; l'entreprise d'installation de X .

Merci.


----------



## Corsicum

Vu ici plusieurs contextes traduits avec double visualisation en plusieurs langues :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do?ihmlang=fr
_construction d'installations / installation de x_ 
Il serait préférable de donner le contexte de la phrase.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Riga,
L'impiantistica s'occupe d'installer et gérer des installations industrielles. Mais je pense que le terme s'est généralisé, et maintenant ton plombier fait aussi de "l'impiantistica".


----------



## riga

Merci,

Bon le contexte juste c'est un simple entête d'une facture.
Impiantistica di Guiseppi .
Via...

Cordialement.


----------



## matoupaschat

S'il n'y a que ça comme contexte, difficile aussi pour nous d'être plus précis...


----------



## robertaL

Sì, in genere per "Impiantistica di X Y" si intende l'impresa di X Y che si occupa di installare impianti (di vario tipo).


----------

